# Bait shop in Milton



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm finally able to take the boat out and fish (had hip replacement a few months ago). Was thinking of Blackwater Bay area and was wondering is there was a shop in Milton that has live shrimp on hand. Would like to try for sheepshead, if no bait available, guess we'll try for reds or stripers. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bitco on 87 between down town and Ward Basin rd sold live shrimp and shiners last time I was in there, of course that has been a year or two. Where you puttin in at, I think Smiths or what ever it is at the end of Ward Basin also sells some kind of bait.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Bitco has live shrimp, just got some last week. They also have shiners.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a bait shop in Pace off of Bell lane. He has live shrimp too.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Lynchmob (2/3/2008)*There is a bait shop in Pace off of Bell lane. He has live shrimp too.


Talked to him a couple of months ago and he said he was going to close up shop for good.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes, the one Bell Ln. is closed.


----------



## Gpsygirl (May 16, 2012)

*RE: bait shop in Milton*

There is a new place up on Dogwood just above Magnolia. I think they have live shrimp there.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

linecasters
6100 dogwood drive I think is the new one I've been meaning to stop by there.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------

